# Se puede hacer una pinza amperimetrica que mida corrientes bajas ?



## SSBCarlosA2 (Oct 1, 2009)

Buenas a todos estoy recién registrado en esta página así que como supondrán este es mi primer post por lo mismo que agradecería que me proporcionaran un poco de información respecto a esta duda.
Como dice el titulo la pregunta es simple, existen o se pueden diseñar de alguna forma pinzas amperimétricas las cuales sean sensibles a corrientes bajas digamos en el orden de los miliamperios?  Según he investigado la mayoría de estas solo logran medir rangos de corrientes más elevados en el orden de los amperios como comúnmente se ven en el mercado (según los lugares donde he buscado). Se me presento esta interrogante ya que soy Estudiante de ingeniería y me gustaría que me aclararan esta duda, según tengo entendido a mayor corriente que circula por el conductor mayor será el campo eléctrico que se crea al rededor del mismo y por lo tanto es más fácil para el instrumento de medición en este caso detectar las variaciones de la corriente. Personalmente imagino que para hacer el cálculo de la corriente que pasa por un simple alambre de cobre en una práctica de laboratorio se hace más complicado calcular la corriente a través del mismo debido a que el campo magnético que este produce es muy pequeño como para que el instrumento de medición detecte la variación y esto debido a que el  material de las pinzas no es lo suficientemente sensible para detectar estos valores tan reducidos de campo eléctrico y en consecuencia no poder medir un valor factible de corriente. De ser cierto mi punto de vista formulo otra pregunta: Existe algún material con el que se pueda construir la pinza amperimetrica de tal manera que este detecte las  minúsculas variaciones de campo magnético del conductor y de esta manera poder calcular las corrientes del mismo en un orden de por lo menos miliamperios?.
Sé que a lo mejor la pregunta está un poco larga pero quería dejarlo bien en claro todo , a la espera de respuestas…


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 1, 2009)

Existe la pinza miliamperométrica, tengo una de esta marca pero en la página no figura. Sale unos 400 USD.
Si una resolución de 10mA es suficiente, hay unas pinza amperométrica digital compacta en cuyo dial figura 20A y una resolución de 2 dígitos decimales (0,00) por 20 USD. Ejemplo, otro, otro.
Mi ya popular tester mide corriente AC conectándolo en serie, claro que nunca lo hice.
Prefiero medir la tensión en una resistencia en serie de 1Ω o 0,1Ω 5W.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 1, 2009)

para detectar corrientes se usa la clasica pinza amp. y para detectar campos mas chicos que se traducen en corrientes mas chicas a la salida de el detector se usa algo llamado AOP.


----------



## SSBCarlosA2 (Oct 1, 2009)

Nilfred dijo:


> Existe la pinza miliamperométrica, tengo una de esta marca pero en la página no figura. Sale unos 400 USD.
> Si una resolución de 10mA es suficiente, hay unas pinza amperométrica digital compacta en cuyo dial figura 20A y una resolución de 2 dígitos decimales (0,00) por 20 USD. _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-61884020-_JM_, _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-59799845-super-mini-pinza-amperometrica-a-400a-profesional-pila-2aaa-_JM_, _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-60267267-mini-pinza-amperometrica-profesional-marca-e-sun-em-306-_JM_.
> Mi ya popular tester mide corriente AC conectándolo en serie, claro que nunca lo hice.
> Prefiero medir la tensión en una resistencia en serie de 1Ω o 0,1Ω 5W.


 
ok ya por lo menos se que la puedo encontrar en el mercado. Ahora me gustaria saber su pudiera diseñar alguna por mi cuenta, me serviria cualquier diseño que pudieran aportar para tener una idea 
Gracias


----------



## fernandob (Oct 1, 2009)

hola, ya te dije, a veces lo dificil es ver las cosas:

fijate que se venden pinzas transductoras , o sea solo la pinza sin el tester incluido.

la pinza sola o sea el sensor es un atransformador de intensidad con el nucleo que se puede abrir.

bueno, en vez de comprar todo el coso hecho o sea con el instrumento HACELO VOS.
pero usa amplificador operacionales para sensar (amplificar) valores mas chicos.
podras perder linealidad pero es algo corregible.

hay solo que saber electronica analogica.


eg


----------



## asherar (Oct 1, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> hola, ya te dije, a veces lo dificil es ver las cosas:
> 
> fijate que se venden pinzas transductoras , o sea solo la pinza sin el tester incluido.
> 
> ...



Está bueno como proyecto. Lindo desafío.

Creo que con la pinza y 100 $ (25 U$S) sale de sobra.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 1, 2009)

si, 400 U$ es una barbaridad por una pinza que lea eso.


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 1, 2009)

Saa, encima tiene el display atravesado, seguro la diseño un zurdo


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 2, 2009)

Hola

Se Puede hacer una pequeña bobina sobre un núcleo de ferrita y en paralelo con esta bobina una resistencia.
El núcleo de ferrita en forma de gancho.. esto es que se pueda abrir para pasar el conductor del cual se quiere medir la corriente.

Hay otro metodo el cual esta basado en el efecto HALL. Adjunto enlace para estudiar.
Hewlett packard tiene un amperímetro de gancho basado en este efecto pero no lo encontré por la red.

Otro Enlace que adjunto es el del fabricante TEKTRONIX que también tiene amperímetros de gancho para muy bajas corrientes.

Como ves si hay amperímetros de gancho pero son, digamos, caros.
Y claro podemos hacer uno casero con un poco de paciencia y dedicación.
Por supuesto algo de dinero.

*Amperímetros de gancho Tektronix*
*http://www.tek.com/products/accessories/current.html*
*Amperímetros basados en el efecto Hall*
*http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sensor_de_efecto_Hall*

saludos
a sus ordenes.


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 12, 2009)

Cuando tengo que medir consumos fantasmas (sub-Watt) con la pinza amperométrica, me valgo de una herramienta auxiliar: Un prolongador con sus cables internos accesibles.
Claro, ya sabrán que medir corriente con la pinza, sobre el cable donde va el vivo y vuelve el neutro da 0A.
Estos cables son de la misma longitud. 

Ahora, con el vivo hago un rulo (letra alfa minúscula "α") y el neutro lo dejo como puente (letra Omega mayúscula "Ω") ¿Se entiende? Paso ambos cables por la pinza ¿Que pasa? Instantánea multiplicación por 2.

Para explicar como multiplicar por 10 me tengo que valer de un gráfico, aparte el tomacorriente es reemplazado por una caja rígida de donde salen y entran 5 cables celestes y 5 cables marrones ;-)

No se sienten a esperar que les haga el gráfico, ya bastante me costó buscar letras con forma de rulo


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 12, 2009)

Hola

Si es para medir AC, Amprobe Tiene un adaptador ROJO

Este aumenta X10 la lectura

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 22, 2009)

Hice lo que dije y no me da lo que calculé:
Hice un bucle de 5 vueltas con el cable vivo y un bucle de 5 vueltas con el cable neutro en sentido contrario; mido con la pinza y me multiplica por 18.
Creo que *Eduardo* mencionó una vez que la pinza hace una multiplicación extraña, no se si será eso o estoy olvidando algo.


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 22, 2009)

Hola Nifred

Creo Que solo se hace un bucle, ya sea en el vivo o en el neutro.
Claro, tambien se puede hacer en los dos, pero prueba hacerlo en un solo cable (10 vueltas)

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## curcumo08 (Oct 27, 2009)

Para medir corrientas bajas, tienes que hacer una cantidad de bucles determinados hasta que el instrumento marque algun valor. Luego divides la corriente resultante por la cantidad de bucles que le diste al conductor. y así obtendrás aproximadamente la corriente verdadera.


----------

